# Price explosion!!



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

It has been a while since I bought a battery for an automobile and I was really surprised to see the cost explosion. I know everything is increasing in price, but I couldn't believe a 24 month battery at ChinaMart was $67.98. The parts stores were a little higher at about $90.00.
I just wonder how many of these are made in Communist China?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

A lot are "made" or recharged in Mexico and Canada. If people would pay their employees what they are worth there would be a whole lot more products made in USA. I wanna see how Obama follows through on creating the 250 million jobs not off-shore...


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

The price of lead has quadrupled in the last 10 years. Oil has probably tripled. It's no wonder they're more expensive. But there are a bunch of companies that still make batteries in the US. But I highly doubt ChinaMart gets their batteries from a US supplier.

I think the only price that has gone down recently is real estate.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

$90.00 would be a bargain if that was installed in a Corvette. It took over and hour to do, the left front of the car was partially removed and cost over $100 for installation, which was more than the cost of the battery alone and I didn't know anyone that attack it unless they had a whole day.

I usually buy a decent battery (Interstate) for my Jimmy and Blazer from my local independent mechanic and have it done when the car happens to be in for other work. The installation is usually not broken out, but his labor is always fair and sometimes too cheap.

I would rather buy a modern battery rather than a slightly cheaper "recharged" or "rebuilt", since there is a real guarantee. The battery is almost as important as a serpentine or timing belt.

Dick


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

im not sure battery brands really make a big difference, i used to buy into the sears diehard trend in the 80s but to tell the truth i havent really seen a downfall going with an exide from wallmart.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I suggest you do not go and price those spiral wound batteries. It seems like $200 was the number I heard.


----------

